# Suggestions For a Pretty Freshwater Fish?



## justcrash (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello! I have a 20 gallon freshwater tank set up and ready to go (it was home to some zebras prior). It is currently empty and we would like to put in some pretty freshwater fish. I really like the puffers, but they need brackish if I'm not mistaken, and I don't know what fish to put in with them. We had one before and he was really aggressive. 

The wife and I are looking for colorful and easy to get along with. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

How about a dwarf cichlid like a blue ram? Guppies can be colorful. Neon tetras would be good too.


----------



## justcrash (Jun 27, 2010)

Leopard Gecko said:


> How about a dwarf cichlid like a blue ram? Guppies can be colorful. Neon tetras would be good too.


The dwarf cichlids look really pretty! We will have to look at those! Are they hard to care for? Can they be in a tank with a cat, maybe an otto? We've not had good luck with guppies, sadly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most male Dwarf Gouramis are very pretty. You could only have one, but they are cool. They are peaceful to other fish, but aggresive toward each other. That is why I say only 1.


----------



## justcrash (Jun 27, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Most male Dwarf Gouramis are very pretty. You could only have one, but they are cool. They are peaceful to other fish, but aggresive toward each other. That is why I say only 1.


Thank you, could they be in a tank with a dwarf cichlid? Any tank mate suggestions?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possibly....not sure on that.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Although the "purists" may object, my wife really liked the glofish.

my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep rainbows of all sorts in my 90 gallon. To me i havent seen better looking freshwater fish. I dont think you can keep more than 2 or 3 dwarf neon rainbows in a 20 gallon tho.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild betta species are pretty and docile,though hard to find.You have a whole lot to choose from too,more than many people imagine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like the look of celestial pearl danios a.k.a. galaxy rasboras. They're tiny schooling fish (never get bigger than 1"), delicate, and quite skittish however.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Threadfin Rainbow fish (aka Featherfin Rainbows) are gorgeous! 

Long finned Serpae tetras are really pretty, but can be nippy sometimes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All good suggestions! But instead of german rams which can be quite picky in tank parameters I would suggest bolivian rams. Very pretty and not quite as sensitive. 

There are several fish that are beautiful and can fit in a 20 gal. Even a single angel fish will work. If you go with something other than rams you can also add a small shoal of cories which are great to watch.

Bob, I like the glofish myself. I see nothing wrong in the way they were developed, they aren't dyed or tatooed fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you really like puffers there are some true fresh water puffers, including the dwarfs. As a whole they need plenty of room per fish and don't make very good community fish though so you really need to want puffers.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dario Dario (Scarlet badis) is one of my personal favs. Nice small fish.
CPDs are always a nice choice too.


----------

